# Need quick desert for catering 300 guest



## quelady (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a catering event serving 300 guest (VIP) and I would like to provide my guest with home-style desert.  I don't have a lot of baking experience. I initially thought about banana pudding cups. Will this hold in 80 degree weather

Your advice is welcomed......


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

questions:

is this a sit down, passed or buffet event?

time of day?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Canele said:


> questions:
> 
> is this a sit down, passed or buffet event?
> time of day?


Would help to know the menu as well....
I am assuming your specialty is barbeque (screen name) and down south banana pudding and fruit cobblers are traditional desserts served with this type meal.

Unless there is some way the pudding can be kept at optimal temp ( for flavor as well as safety) I would move on to a cobbler.
Pecan pie is also a go to but the price of nuts has made it almost impossible to make a profit on it.
Texas sheet cake with a hint of cinnamon could be an option as well.

Depends on the rest of the menu......

mimi


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I recall once seeing quite a pretty table with wine glasses full of trifle.  It was probably premade cake though. Bought from the grocery store or something.  Probably good for people who don't have too much confidence in their baking.


----------

